# Slimline dish and multiswitch



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've got my R10 hooked into an old dish and my DVR40 hooked into a slimline that came with my HR20-700s (I'm not using the HR20 now). I want to have both working off the slimline. Is there any reason that I shouldn't use a 2x4 multiswitch with the slimline ? 

It seems like I read somewhere that you shouldn't use a multiswitch with the slimline but I can't find it now.

Thanks 
73


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can use a multiswitch with a slimline. I don't know if a 2 or 3x4 would work though. The slimline should already have 4 outputs from its built in multiswitch. A wideband 6X8 ms would be needed for 5 or more runs.


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Thx for the fast reply.

I already have a 2x4 multiswitch which is why I asked about that one. And I have two runs coming from the slimline now (ofcourse) and I don't want to run any more from it if I don't have to.



> I don't know if a 2 or 3x4 would work though


Why not ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You need to use the Zinwell WB68 multiswitch with the 5-LNB dishes. All four outputs from the dish's integrated multiswitch connect to the Zinwell's four inputs, then you'll have eight outputs for your Receivers and DVRs. You might be able to get a Zinwell switch from DirecTV for free since you now need more than the dish's four connections.


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Does it have to be Zinwell brand ?

The one I've got and used before in another home without a slimline dish is a "no name" multiswitch.
It's actually a 3 x 4, not a 2x4 as I stated before. There are two LNB inputs and one cable input and four outputs.

Again, I have only two runs coming from the slimline and I have only two TiVos requiring a total of 4 runs from the multiswitch. Will this do any harm to the dish or the TiVos ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Zinwell is the only one recommended with the new 5-LNB dishes.

You do NOT want a 2-input multiswitch because you will not properly distributed signals from all of the satellites. You need all four connections from the dish to the Zinwell switch to properly switch all of the satellite signals to your downstream devices. 

You won't cause any "harm" using one of your current multiswitches. It just won't work right.


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, that makes sense now. 

I appreciate the info


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

of course, if you don't have an HD box hooked up, it's quite likely you won't miss losing access to the other satellites (not sure if all locals are on the spot beam, tho)


----------

